# Inherited 1 older hen, want to add more. How?



## Codythepony14 (Oct 8, 2021)

Good afternoon! We recently moved onto a small farm. I am a horse owner and have been for almost 20yrs. I've been around chickens, never personally owned any. The farm we moved to came with one hen, I think a brahma? Pic included. She's old, house previous owners best guess is 8 or 9. She's been by herself for the past 3 or 4 years. She's very social with myself and hangs out with/near my horses. I'd like to add another 2-3 chickens for eggs. Wasn't sure how to introduce or go about doing so with a much older hen whose been on her own for a long time. There is a coop on site, but she hasn't used it in years according to previous owners. She used to roost near the previous owners goats. And now roosts on a fence panel near my horses. She comes up with them for breakfast and dinner. I've been giving her grower crumbles. I did a bunch of reading and that what I saw recommended for older non laying hens. These new chickens I'd prefer to be free range as the current chicken is, but like to encourage them all to use existing coop or a new one. So how do I go about introducing them? Should I expect any issues since she's been on her own for so long?


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Codythepony14 said:


> Good afternoon! We recently moved onto a small farm. I am a horse owner and have been for almost 20yrs. I've been around chickens, never personally owned any. The farm we moved to came with one hen, I think a brahma? Pic included. She's old, house previous owners best guess is 8 or 9. She's been by herself for the past 3 or 4 years. She's very social with myself and hangs out with/near my horses. I'd like to add another 2-3 chickens for eggs. Wasn't sure how to introduce or go about doing so with a much older hen whose been on her own for a long time. There is a coop on site, but she hasn't used it in years according to previous owners. She used to roost near the previous owners goats. And now roosts on a fence panel near my horses. She comes up with them for breakfast and dinner. I've been giving her grower crumbles. I did a bunch of reading and that what I saw recommended for older non laying hens. These new chickens I'd prefer to be free range as the current chicken is, but like to encourage them all to use existing coop or a new one. So how do I go about introducing them? Should I expect any issues since she's been on her own for so long?
> View attachment 42903


I would say keep the news in a coop near the old ones coop. Also keep the new ones fenced up for awhile whale she gets use to them. Then let the new ones out slowly. The new chicken will start a peaking order so they might fight.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If I hadn't gone through this myself in the past year I wouldn't even know that it could be a problem introducing new hens to an old bird. Especially one that's lived on her own.

What might work out for you is the fact she lives outdoors with the horses right now. Get your new birds, keep them in the coop so they know that's home. I strongly suggest they have a covered run added to the coop so they can be outdoors but secured while they adapt.

Oh, what I went through with mine. I got out of chickens years ago. Kept the ones that were pets. I finally got down to the last hen. I got her some pullets to keep her company that I would rehome since I knew she didn't much more than a year left. It went over like a led balloon. I ended up trading the pullets for quail. She was absolutely thrilled with the quail.


----------



## Codythepony14 (Oct 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> If I hadn't gone through this myself in the past year I wouldn't even know that it could be a problem introducing new hens to an old bird. Especially one that's lived on her own.
> 
> What might work out for you is the fact she lives outdoors with the horses right now. Get your new birds, keep them in the coop so they know that's home. I strongly suggest they have a covered run added to the coop so they can be outdoors but secured while they adapt.
> 
> Oh, what I went through with mine. I got out of chickens years ago. Kept the ones that were pets. I finally got down to the last hen. I got her some pullets to keep her company that I would rehome since I knew she didn't much more than a year left. It went over like a led balloon. I ended up trading the pullets for quail. She was absolutely thrilled with the quail.


Yeah I was concerned she'd be extremely upset with having new chickens as she hasn't been around them for so long. She is extremely though, so maybe it'll go over ok. Apparently loved being with the previous owners goats. And she's never been far from my horses


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you can keep the newbies up for a while and give her an opportunity to get used to their presence things should work out OK.


----------



## Codythepony14 (Oct 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> If you can keep the newbies up for a while and give her an opportunity to get used to their presence things should work out OK.


Ok thank you!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Just to let you know that's not a brahma, Appears to be an Easter Egger. 
Slowly introducing them might be an option, Kind of let themselves introduce through the fence then slowly let them free range together and finally they will be okay!


----------



## Codythepony14 (Oct 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Just to let you know that's not a brahma, Appears to be an Easter Egger.
> Slowly introducing them might be an option, Kind of let themselves introduce through the fence then slowly let them free range together and finally they will be okay!


Lol I wasn't sure, thanks for letting me know! I'll be trying that and see how it goes, thanks!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Usually it'll take 5-6 weeks to introduce.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Codythepony14 said:


> Lol I wasn't sure, thanks for letting me know! I'll be trying that and see how it goes, thanks!


No problem, hope everything goes well! Yeah, brahmas have feathered feet and not a beard like yours does.


----------



## Codythepony14 (Oct 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Usually it'll take 5-6 weeks to introduce.


Ok thanks good to know. Horses are generally only a couple of weeks so I wouldn't of guessed that. Thanks!


----------



## Codythepony14 (Oct 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> No problem, hope everything goes well! Yeah, brahmas have feathered feet and not a beard like yours does.


I was wondering about the beard thing, it seemed odd. Thanks!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Or with Silkies, no introduction is necessary. Don't know why that is but they just don't care if there's a new bird in the group.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Codythepony14 said:


> Ok thanks good to know. Horses are generally only a couple of weeks so I wouldn't of guessed that. Thanks!


Understood, I have horses and definitely understand how introducing goes, neighing, kicking all that stuff.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Codythepony14 said:


> I was wondering about the beard thing, it seemed odd. Thanks!


Yep, but like you said your new to chickens so it's all understood!


----------



## Codythepony14 (Oct 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Yep, but like you said your new to chickens so it's all understood!


I grew up around them, and have memories of being chase by them as a kid collecting eggs 🤣 I just never really "knew" anything about them lol. After having this one for several months I never realized how social they were.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Codythepony14 said:


> I grew up around them, and have memories of being chase by them as a kid collecting eggs 🤣 I just never really "knew" anything about them lol. After having this one for several months I never realized how social they were.


Oops sorry I didn't know I thought you might've said this is your first time owning.
So sorry for the misunderstanding!


----------



## Codythepony14 (Oct 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Oops sorry I didn't know I thought you might've said this is your first time owning.
> So sorry for the misunderstanding!


No worries! It is my first time owning them. My grandparents had them when I was a kid. They lived more subsistence like. Chickens, meat rabbits, canning from a gigantic garden, etc. I just remember collecting eggs being one of my "chores" if I was staying with them. So I was around them just, I just have no real knowledge lol.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Codythepony14 said:


> No worries! It is my first time owning them. My grandparents had them when I was a kid. They lived more subsistence like. Chickens, meat rabbits, canning from a gigantic garden, etc. I just remember collecting eggs being one of my "chores" if I was staying with them. So I was around them just, I just have no real knowledge lol.


Thanks! Sounds fun gathering the eggs. I don't do much of it as usually the littler kids will go out there morning day and night waiting for that egg to pop in there.
Actually one of them was watching the chicken actually lay the egg so they could get it, that's how bad they like getting the eggs!😂


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Or with Silkies, no introduction is necessary. Don't know why that is but they just don't care if there's a new bird in the group.


Really? mine are weird then i guess. i had 2 groups of silkies. one group with 4 and the other was 2. one died from the 2 group so that chicken was alone. I had to keep her in the garage at night because i was scared 4 group would kill her. they were relentless.


----------

